# Travelling to usa by boat and transfering belongings



## newlifeinparadise (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all
My husband and I hope to be moving to the states in October.
As I'm not good at flying and we have to go to the west coast, we've decided to go on the Queen Mary 2 from Southampton to New York. 

A) has anyone else done this and can offer tips/ advice? Particularly on which room type to choose and ship location for someone with limited mobility and sea sickness .

B) when we get to new York we will still fly to the west coast but we can take a lot of luggage on the boat and not so much on a plane without paying a lot of excess charges. Does anyone have ideas of a way to transport our stuff without accompanying it? From NYC to LA?

C) is it correct that on H visas, we can enter ten days earlier than 1 Oct?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Contact whever you are booking the Queen Mary with and ask for their recommendations. There are huge price differences when it comes to location of cabins.

You will have to arrange for a shipper to pick your belongings up and get them to the West Coast. If you have time and transportation and everything is properly boxed up you can drag it to UPS or USPS and ship it there. Google will give you the sites and you can check prices there. Probably no savings compared to extra baggage on a flight. 

You say limited mobility and seasick - why be miserable for a lot of money for a week or so? Then you need transportation to the airport and ship your extra baggage. Have you spoken with your doctor about something to calm you down for the flight? Heathrow-NY is not a bad one. Book a good connection and it will all be over in under two days.

Good luck!


----------



## newlifeinparadise (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. We are travelling by boat because I have a leg condition that is very uncomfortable and higher risk of DVT on planes and no medication can be taken to help this. I'm told sea sickness is not an issue on such a large boat but I wanted to be sure we are best positioned on the ship to avoid risk of it. The cruise looks like a nice way to start our new life - give us time to reflect after the exhausting months leading up to it!

We looked at taking the train from NYC to LA but it's too long (3 nights) so I've got to take the flight - but its only 5 hours, versus 12 from London to LAX.

Will check out UPS as you suggested and see how the prices compare with excess baggage.

Cheers


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Cars or Moves


----------

